
A Peanut History of Art - penfold
http://expressiveegg.org/2017/06/19/peanut-history-art/
======
iamthepieman
Interesting way to attack post modernism by creating a diatribe in the truest
expression of existentialism.

If I assume the piece is well written in the sense that it gets the authors
point across (rather than hastily or sloppily written without respect for the
ideas and words that convey them) then I have to wonder which part of the
snake is being eaten and which part is doing the eating.

------
tomc1985
This article sounds suspiciously like turtlenecked art-house nonsense so
common amongst the "art" community today.

    
    
      "These earliest images are multi-dimensional, integrated into a complete sensory experience." 
    

Hah! That's what he would like to _think_ because it is a rather pretty and
poetic embellishment.

But to say that these people are drawing these pictures without any definable
(or understandable-to-us) send of _self_ seems like a stretch of
anthropological imagination. While most can agree cave art is not meant to be
an objective portrayal of reality he seems to argue that its creators were
merely channeling some otherworldly inner vision, without individual
embellishment or initiative. That these people were merely agents to some
shared idea without individual will. I disagree.

    
    
      "The universe was consciously felt and conceived as an organism; fundamentally benevolent, productive, mysterious and impenetrable to the rational mind; which is to say, female."
    

Uh, _what?_

------
suncanon
If this diatribe against postmodern art is sincere, I would offer that the
author does not have a full understanding of where art sits as we begin the
21st century. We are in the middle of a stunning revolution in art that
addresses many of the exact issues the author raises.

Art is far from dead and postmodernism was certainly not the end of it. If the
author is in a contemporary art gallery and thinks all modern artworks look
the same, perhaps it is simply not very good modern art that he or she is
looking at...

~~~
Nav_Panel
> _We are in the middle of a stunning revolution in art that addresses many of
> the exact issues the author raises._

Could you elaborate on this/provide some jumping-off points?

~~~
SuperPaintMan
I'll give you a single word: Metamodernism.

I'm in the middle of reading it, but the viewpoint and arguments being made
(not to mention overuse of oscillation/pendulums/art-as-cycle) hit me as being
rooted there. There's not much to go on in terms of pure-visual MM artworks, a
few performances by Ronkko, Turner, LaBeouf and some academic critiques.

The gist is an oscillation between the PostModern methods of operation (Irony,
Pastiche, etc) and more sincere methods of expression. A balancing act that
displaces the artist back and forth between objectivity/subjective belief,
Abstract and concrete image. But what separates these works from proper
Modernist/Postmodernist works is the cognizance of both and utilizing eithers
methods in differing degrees.

Take a look at the "New Metamodernists" on FB, Notes on Metamodernism blog and
do a search of Google Scholar. Hell, I attempted to make a API-Art service in
a metamodern fashion, have an exhibition coming up wwhere I play with these
techniques as well.

[https://theblackbox.ca/apiIndex](https://theblackbox.ca/apiIndex)

~~~
Raf_
And here's an entertaining video on Shia Labeouf's antics that's probably a
decent introduction to the subject.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dsECbVahBw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dsECbVahBw)

@SuperPaintMan - Thanks for sharing the metamodernist blackbox - it made me
smile.

